# Opinion on using edge-glued boards



## jonlan (Dec 21, 2015)

My wife has asked me to build a built-in around a set of windows we have upstairs. She wants a storage bench and then a set of shelves on either side. Right or wrong, I've used something like poplar in the past for this type of build since she wants it painted and not stained. At least around here, poplar seems to be a bit cheaper and seems solid enough for this type of construction.

I was pricing out boards the other day and noticed that they were selling large edge-glued poplar boards for a fraction of the price of buying normal poplar boards. They looked like this…

http://www.menards.com/main/building-materials/lumber-boards/hardwood-lumber-boards/mastercraft-reg-1-x-12-x-4-edgeglued-poplar-board/p-1468239807688-c-10067.htm?tid=-3560525810170873905

So here's my questions, I've never used a board like that in this type of construction and Im wondering if it would work just as well. My initial thought is that since it will be painted that you wont even be able to tell. And for a fraction of the cost of buying a solid poplar board, it seems like a no brainer.

However - I myself have not had luck making perfect edge-glued boards so Im a little hesitant about it. The last thing I want is for the edges to show through the paint or a year down the road have them start cracking.

Any advice on this? It seems like the board is designed for this type of 'hidden' application but Im a little hesitant about it for some reason. I think I'll buy one just to try painting to see if you can tell that its edge-glued.


----------



## cpd011 (Jul 15, 2009)

I actually just used a whole bunch of these for drawer fronts and doors in a desk project. I routed the edges and painted them white and they turned out great. I did sand them between coats as the first coat of paint raised the grain a little. I was in the exact same spot as you. I was going to by some solid wood pieces and then I saw these on sale at the front of the store.


----------



## jonlan (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, I think I'll give it a try!


----------

